# Suosittuu...



## ThomasK

I cannot start to learn Finnish but I love exploring roots and seeing how words are derived, because Finnish derivation shows semantic connections that we do not think of.

Now Google Translate tells me that *suosittuu* (...) is something like 'the most popular' but that *suosittaa* is something like recommend. So: what is the root and what does it mean? Can you give me more derivations?

Of course it would be interesting if I could explore such roots myself, but then I'd need more than a dictionary, though that would be a good start. Is there any website that could be helpful for this?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Suosittuu _is not a Finnish word as far as I know. _Suosituin _is a word that can be translated _the most popular. 
Suosittaa _and _suositella _both mean _to recommend. _I know nothing about their roots, though.

GOM


----------



## Armas

suosittu = popular, perfect passive  participle of suosia
suosia = to favor, prefer, continuative of suoda
suoda = to grant, bestow, permit
suosittaa = to recommend, causative of suosia
suositella = to recommend, frequentative of suosittaa
suostua = to agree, consent, passive-reflexive of suoda


----------



## Garraay

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Suosittuu _is not a Finnish word as far as I know.
> GOM



_Suosittuu_ is a Finnish word. It's a common colloquial form of the word _suosittua,_ i.e. the partitive form of the word _suosittu_ "popular." Non-diphthongizing vowels often even out in colloquial Finnish, e.g. _vihree_ "green" (literary _vihreä_), _kattoo_ "to look" (_katsoa_), _puhkee_ "breaks out" (_puhkeaa_), _mehuu_ "juice (part.)" (_mehua_) etc. Although not part of the official standard, these kinds of forms are extremely common in informal written Finnish (discussion forums, blogs, Facebook etc.).


----------



## Hakro

OK, Garraay, if we accept all more or less common slang words, dialect words, commonly misspelt or accidentally misspelt words and different general bawls as Finnish words, also in declined/conjugated forms, _suosittuu_ can be considered a Finnish word.

Usually ThomasK gives a clear context but not this time. So we can't know where _suosittuu_ is misspelt.

On the other hand, _suosittuu_ can be a correct conjugated form of a rare but easily understandable verb _suosittua = tulla suositetuksi. "Kun tarpeeksi moni lääkäri hyväksyy tämän hoitomenetelmän, lopulta se suosittuu."_


----------

